# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Everyday Robots, X Development LLC, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - X Development LLC

x.company/projects/everyday-robots

sites.research.google/palm-saycan

everydayrobots.com

linkedin.com/company/everydayrobots

Chief Robot Officer - Hans Peter Brøndmo

COO - Nan Boden

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Alphabet is trying to build robots smart enough to share our homes and offices"
After a series of attempts at robotics, Alphabet has revealed that it is building robots that could help humans with ordinary tasks in their everyday environment.

by Daphne Leprince-Ringuet
November 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The robot for everyday use

Nov 26, 2019




> Google's sister company, X, is working on a new type of robot that could handle daily tasks. It combines the knowledge base of virtual robots, real robots and Google AI.

----------


## Airicist2

For helper robots, the smallest things can be the hardest to grasp

Aug 16, 2022




> Today, robots by and large exist in industrial environments, and are painstakingly coded for specific tasks. What if there was a better way to communicate with learning robots so they can help us? Researchers and engineers at Google Research and Everyday Robots are working together to combine the best of machine learning language models with helper robots that can complete complex and abstract tasks like ‘cleaning up a spilled drink.’

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google’s PaLM-SayCan: The First of the Next Generation of Robots"
Google has entered a new path: Merging AI and robotics.

by Alberto Romero
September 16, 2022

----------

